# A twist on senior portraits



## shuttercraft (Jan 13, 2009)

*This is defiantly a twist on senior portraits. the subject is 18 and she did not want her face to be shown. She had just had a baby 3 months ago. 
*

*This picture is unedited and 100% natral lighting! The next step is to edit it. *


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd be more interested in the final version of any images, personally.


----------



## craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems to be a photo about a window. 

Love & Bass


----------



## shuttercraft (Jan 13, 2009)

~Stella~ said:


> I'd be more interested in the final version of any images, personally.



I will be posting the final one soon.


----------



## jlykins (Jan 14, 2009)

Didn't have any girls in highschool that wanted senior photos like that... Maybe I went to the wrong highschool...


----------



## shuttercraft (Jan 14, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Didn't have any girls in highschool that wanted senior photos like that... Maybe I went to the wrong highschool...



This is new to me to!


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 14, 2009)

jlykins said:


> Didn't have any girls in highschool that wanted senior photos like that... Maybe I went to the wrong highschool...


 
dont worry I did to. lol


----------



## rubbertree (Jan 14, 2009)

how can this be classified as a senior portrait?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 14, 2009)

rubbertree said:


> how can this be classified as a senior portrait?


 
Exactly. It's more of an almost totally underexposed nude. Looks somewhat trashy.


----------



## hedonia (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, but there is a big difference between artfully using shadow to show only a few curves, and completely underexposing. Its hard to sculpt with shadow; I wish I could do it well, but so far I can't. 

I think you were on the right track with using window lighting, but you need to totally reposition, change your exposure, and try again. If you're looking for a nude shot that uses shadow to obscure the face, does this example show what you were going for?
Maternity Nude Boston

That's the style I'm assuming you were aiming for. As it stands, though, it just looks like you accidentally metered for the window.


----------



## Kegger (Jan 14, 2009)

Can I see your client list? lol


----------



## Nein-reis (Jan 14, 2009)

In my business, my studio I would not do this with a senior.  Even if it was a 18 year old student.  It would be a bad business image and I can't see anything good coming from it.  I also don't see anything artistic or professional about this photo.  I'll reserve any actual critique for the final version, but as it sits I would not sell it.


----------



## Ejazzle (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm 18 and all i have to say is 

yes please.


----------



## ken2323 (Jan 15, 2009)

shuttercraft said:


> This is new to me to!



I hope the parent's aren't paying for this...or this def won't be on the piano anytime soon...:er:


----------



## xposurepro (Jan 15, 2009)

Last school year, a competitor did a senior shoot for a girl who wanted to have water pouring down on her while she ran her fingers through her hair in a white t-shirt. She was going for the sexy model look with her senior photos ... he did it for her ... as a result the other girls in that school started making slut jokes about her .. the parents were not thrilled .. and I started getting even more of his business from that school.


----------



## tbphotography (Jan 15, 2009)

i've done alot of senior portraits and normally the parents pay for them, this should be interesting when it comes to client proofing... lol


----------



## ~Stella~ (Jan 15, 2009)

shuttercraft said:


> I will be posting the final one soon.



Ahem.


----------

